# Der Zander und der Luftdruck



## parser022 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

der Zander hat nicht wie andere Fische die Möglichkeit, einen "Furz" zu lassen, um sich so an Luftdruckveränderungen anzupassen. Er muss dies über den Blutkreislauf regulieren und aus diesem Grunde schlagen ihm Wetterumschwünge auf den Magen.

Nun meine Frage: 

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr so gemacht diesbezüglich?
Was ist für euch ein hoher und was ein niedriger Luftdruck?

LG,
parser022


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

der luftdruck an sich ist meiner meinung nach nicht so entscheidend.
schlecht gehts meistens dann wenn der luftdruck wechselt.
wenn der druck dann wieder einigermaßen konstant ist, egal ob hoch oder tief, gehts auch meistens wieder.

antonio


----------



## Promachos (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Hallo,

ich hab über dieses Thema neulich mit einem Naturwissenschaftler (Physiker) gesprochen und der ist der Meinung, dass der sich ändernde Druck im Wasser beim Zander gar nicht ankommt und die ganze Diskussion über die Empfindlichkeit der Zander gegenüber Luftdruckschwankungen völliger Unsinn ist.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## duck_68 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Hallo Dietmar,

das ist ja interessant - kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen, da der Fisch ja sowieso ständig einen Druckausgleich machen muss, wenn er die Wassertiefen wechselt....


----------



## parser022 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefragt, wie sich der Luftdruck im Wasser auswirken kann...

Aber angenommen er kann es:

Antonio, wie lange meinst du sollte der Luftdruck konstant sein?
Und, was ist eine starke Schwankung und was eine leichte?


----------



## Fanne (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab über dieses Thema neulich mit einem Naturwissenschaftler (Physiker) gesprochen und der ist der Meinung, dass der sich ändernde Druck im Wasser beim Zander gar nicht ankommt und die ganze Diskussion über die Empfindlichkeit der Zander gegenüber Luftdruckschwankungen völliger Unsinn ist.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



|good:|good:

endlich mal jemand der meine meinung teilt ! 
vor ner kurzen weile gabs so nen thema schonmal mit luftdruck und  Zander! 

da gabs nen paar gewisse leute die wollten zu 100 % beweisen können das der luftdruck ne rolle spielt !


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab über dieses Thema neulich mit einem Naturwissenschaftler (Physiker) gesprochen und der ist der Meinung, dass der sich ändernde Druck im Wasser beim Zander gar nicht ankommt und die ganze Diskussion über die Empfindlichkeit der Zander gegenüber Luftdruckschwankungen völliger Unsinn ist.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



ist er der meinung oder kann er das belegen.
komisch ist dann nur warum, und nicht nur beim zander, bei wechselndem luftruck oftmals gar nicht geht oder sehr schlecht.
klar spielen hier auch noch andere faktoren eine rolle aber von der hand weisen würde ich das nicht das mit dem druck.

antonio


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

wer von euch führt Fangbücher?
bei mir war es dieses Jahr extrem auffällig, dass die guten Tage konstanten Luftdruck aufwiesen.
Ich will hier keine Verallgemeinerung aufstellen, aber meine Erfahrungen sollten schon zu denken geben. 
Ich bin fast täglich am Wasser und es war auch immerwieder ein Fisch drin, aber die Sternstunden waren überschaubar. Die 3 Zeitfenster, an denen es wirklich gut lief, in August bis Januar kann ich ganz deutlich anhand der Luftdruckaufzeichnungen nachweisen. In 2008 war es besonders auffällig, da im Spätsommer/Herbst und Winter eben nur 3 mal diese Bedingungen vorherrschten. Hier blieb das Luftdruckbarometer jeweils für ca 3 Tage fast stehen. (schaut mal bei wetteronline.de im bereich nürnberg auf den rückblick und ihr werdet die momente finden)

Kann natürlich sein, dass es auch nicht unbedingt auf die Fresslaune zurückzuführen ist. Eine andere Theorie von mir ist, dass sich mit dem schwankenden Luftdruck auch die Sprungschichte verschiebt und somit die Fische in anderen Bereichen aufzufinden sind. Denn wenn ich meine Seeerfahrungen mit denen am kleinen Fluss vergleiche, stimmen die Luftdruckerfahrungen nicht wirklich überein.
Und wenn ich den Zandern meist mit Gummi vorwiegend am Grunde geführt nachstelle, kann es natürlich sein, dass ich manchmal voll am Fisch vorbei fische.
Das ließ sich sehr gut auf dem Echolot erkennen. Ich machte mehrere Tage hintereinander die Erfahrung, dass an ein und dem selben Spot bei gleichen Rahmenbedingungen (Temperatur, Sonneneinstrahlung, Wind) und ständig wechselnden Luftdruck die Fische täglich in anderen Tifen standen. Und das hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt (Winteranfang/kaltes Wasser) seine Gründe nicht im natürlichen Umherziehen der Fische. Sie standen einfach. Mal in 12m tags drauf in 8m usw...

gruß Jul


----------



## parser022 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

@gufipanscher

könntest du mir mitteilen, was du unter konstant verstehst und was als richtige Schwankung gilt? Also wieviel hPa?

Selbige Frage gilt natürlich für alle.


----------



## zesch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

wenn der Luftdruck stark fällt braucht man nicht zum Rhein fahren....

ein hohes nicht Fangrisiko, gehe ich ein, wenn der Luftdruck rauf und runter geht

d.h. alle 2 - 3 Stunden rauf, dann wieder runter

am besten 3 (4) Tage gleich bleibend (so um die 990 - 1010 hPa) und dann stark steigend ( bis 1030 / 1040 hPa), dann ist an der richtigen Stelle Ziehung.....

das beobachte ich seit 4 Jahren

und gehe meistens Hechte oder Forellen fischen, wenn die vorgenannten "schlechten Bedingungen" sind,

aber zur Überprüfung auch bei eigentlichen "schönem" Wetter, aber mit schlechten Luftdruck, 2 - 3 x im Jahr gezielt auf Zander, um dann NICHTS zu fangen.......

Gruß
zesch


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

sprungschichtenverschiebungen durch druck ist meiner meinung nach nicht möglich.
sprungschichten entstehen durch verschiedene temperaturen des wassers.
beim rest stimme ich dir zu bei konstantem luftdruck geht mehr auch hier bei mir.
warum weshalb weswegen müßte mal jemand ergründen.
es gibt aber genügend beispiele , daß tiere auf bestimmte veränderungen in der umwelt viel empfindlicher und eher reagieren als der mensch zum beispiel.warum also fische nicht auf lufdruckschwankungen?
es gibt ja auch menschen die merken wetterumschwünge in den eigenen knochen.

antonio


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

beispiel 1 war die erste Okt-Woche in 2007.... 15 Zander über 70cm in 5 Tagen.


und besispiel 2 waren die letzten Tage im Dez 2008. Hier bissen zum Jahresabschluss die Zander nochmal im 5 min-takt


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



antonio schrieb:


> sprungschichtenverschiebungen durch druck ist meiner meinung nach nicht möglich.
> sprungschichten entstehen durch verschiedene temperaturen des wassers.


in den Sprungschichten lässt sich meist ein plötzliches Fehlen von Schwebeteilchen im Wasser feststellen (bsp oben das Wasser leicht trüb und ab 4m glasklar)
Diese Teilchen sind sozusagen Suspender.... wenn jetzt der Luftdruck steigt oder fällt verändert sich das Verhältnis ihres spezifischen Gewichts zu dem vom Wasser in der Umgebung. Daher können diese Schichten aufgrund von Luftdruck wechseln...

nur meine Meinung, muss nicht richtig sein, aber ist für mich plausibel.



> es gibt aber genügend beispiele , daß tiere auf bestimmte veränderungen in der umwelt viel empfindlicher und eher reagieren als der mensch zum beispiel.warum also fische nicht auf lufdruckschwankungen?
> es gibt ja auch menschen die merken wetterumschwünge in den eigenen knochen.


siehe die Fische im Gartenteich. mal stürzen sich sich auf Oberflächenfutter wie die blöden und am Tag danach ignorieren sie es vollig.
Ich denk hier lassen sich am ehesten Vermutungen anstellen.

gruß Jul


----------



## Promachos (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Hallo nochmal,

ich bin kein Naturwissenschaftler und hab mir deshalb auch die Berechnung und Argumente meines Bekannten nicht merken können. Ich frag aber gerne nochmal nach.
Allgemein gilt:

Falsche Behauptungen werden auch durch ständige Wiederholung nicht wahr. Man hört zwar ständig, dass Zander luftdruckempfindlich sind, aber eine logische Begründung, die einer Überprüfung durch den Fachmann (= Naturwissenschaftler) stand hält, kenne ich bisher nicht.
Dass anglerische Sternstunden mit einer gewissen Konstanz des Luftdrucks zeitlich zusammenfallen, kann durchaus auch Zufall sein bzw. ein "Nebenprodukt" eines anderen Faktors. Obwohl ich von der Beweisführung von Gufipanscher doch schwer beeindruckt bin.
Ich bin dafür, das Thema in den Raubfischbereich zu verschieben, weil dort die "Zanderfänger" sitzen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## ZanderKalle (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Was den Luftdruck angeht habe ich am Rhein die gleichen Beobachtungen gemacht wie der Zesch...... 

2-3 Tage konstanter Luftdruck ist für den Rhein am besten..... klar fängt man auch hin und wieder mal bei schlechten Bedingungen aber die regel ist es nicht!!!!!


----------



## parser022 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

kennt jemand von euch eine website, die auch für österreich luftdruckverlaufsdiagramme anbietet. kann leider nichts dergleichen finden.

zweite sache zum thema fangbuch:

welche parameter sind euch wichtig?

mein fangbuch sieht so aus:

datum
uhrzeit
fischart
länge 
gewicht
fangplatz
angelart
köder
wetterlage 
luftdruck
tendenz luftdruck
temp. luft
temp. wasser
wasserstand
tendenz wasserstand


----------



## Promachos (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Aber vielleicht ist der konstante Luftdruck nur das äußere Indiz für den wirklich fangentscheidenden Faktor, z.B. - wie Gufipanscher vermutet - eine Änderung der Sprungschicht im Wasser, die wiederum indirekt auf das Futterfischaufkommen wirkt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## zesch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

meine "guten" Fänge sind ständig in oben genannten Luftdruckschüben...

warum sollte das falsch sein ?

@Promachos ----- beweise das Gegenteil =

(Zander "Profis", zumindest 2 aus dem näheren Ruhrgebiet, behaupten das gleiche in der Fängigkeit des gleich- bleibenden und dann steigenden Luftdrucks.......der eine  macht Guidings und der andere lebt in Holland....)

zesch


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



Promachos schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ist der konstante Luftdruck nur das äußere Indiz für den wirklich fangentscheidenden Faktor, z.B. - wie Gufipanscher vermutet - eine Änderung der Sprungschicht im Wasser, die wiederum indirekt auf das Futterfischaufkommen wirkt.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



ne sprungschicht bildet sich durch verschiedene wassertemperaturen und nicht durch druck.

antonio


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Nachweisen kann ich lediglich meine Erfahrungen, aber leider nicht wissenschaftlich belegen.

Nur was bringt mit die tollste Wissenschaftliche Ausführung, wenn es in der Realität anders aussieht!?
Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es in dieser Richtung sonderlich viele wissenschaftliche Beweisführungen gibt.
Und allein aufgrund der Anatomie eines etwas anders aufgebauten Fisches wird es wohl nicht gehen.

was ist dann zB mit dem Wels? Der ist ein Meister in sachen Druckausgleich und ist trotzdem verdammt heikel, was das Beißverhalten angeht.
Warum kann ich beim Barsch mit gleichen anatomischen Merkmalen wie beim Zander nicht unbedingt die gleichen Vermutungen anstellen? (kann aber auch daran liegen, dass der Barsch in viel größeren Zahlen auftritt und ich hier nicht wirklich Buch führe)


----------



## ZanderKalle (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Auf jeden Fall gibt es eine Verbindung mit den Luftdruck und den Fang Ergebnissen Zufall kann das ja nicht sein...... woran das jetzt genau liegt kann ich nicht sagen aber ich weiß das da was dran ist...... weil ich geh auch regelmäßig bei schlechten Bedingungen angeln, unverhofft kommt oft#6


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

es wär vielleicht ganz interessant, wenn jeder der sich an "Sternstunden" (Datum) erinnern kann, mal das Luftdruckdiagram dazulegt.

zu finden unter www.wetter-online.de
-> Ort eingeben
-> auf Rückblick gehen
-> Luftdruck auswählen
-> Datum auswählen
-> rechte maustaste "grafik speichern"
-> hier als anhang einstellen


----------



## Promachos (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Wie gesagt, ich bring die Begründung meines Bekannten jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis nicht hin, und ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass die Verbindung Luftdruck-Zander nicht stimmt.
*Ich kann mich erinnern, dass nach seinen Berechnungen die Druckänderung auf die Schwimmblase eines im Wasser befindlichen Zanders bei einem Luftdruckunterschied von 30 hP ungefähr so groß ist, wie wenn er im Wasser seinen Standpunkt um ca. 50cm nach oben oder unten ändert - und dass das seiner Meinung nach so gering ist, dass es nicht fangentscheidend sein kann.*
Ich werde mich aber nochmal bei ihm erkundigen und seine Ausführungen dann hier reinstellen.

Bis dahin fröhliches Diskutieren dieses höchst interessanten Themas
Promachos


----------



## Promachos (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



antonio schrieb:


> ne sprungschicht bildet sich durch verschiedene wassertemperaturen und nicht durch druck.
> 
> antonio


 
Das war nur ein Beispiel, weil mir nichts anderes eingefallen ist.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

@TE, wenn du im Netz keine Diagramme für Österreich findest, weiß nicht, ob die dort auch wetter-online haben....

dann kannst du dem nächsten Flughafen mal ne freundliche Mail schicken.... die haben solche Aufzeichnungen und geben die auch raus, wenn sie gerade "Lust" haben


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



antonio schrieb:


> ne sprungschicht bildet sich durch verschiedene wassertemperaturen und nicht durch druck.
> 
> antonio



hast du mein Posting dazu gelesen?
für mich ist das schon plausibel, dass das im zusammenhang steht.
sowas kann man aber wissenschaftlich nachweisen. hat da von euch jmd ne quelle? google grad schon wie ein weltmeister danach....


----------



## Promachos (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Hallo,

ein Fischereibiologe müßte sich eigentlich damit auskennen. Bloß ich kenn keinen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## duck_68 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> hast du mein Posting dazu gelesen?
> für mich ist das schon plausibel, dass das im zusammenhang steht.
> sowas kann man aber wissenschaftlich nachweisen. hat da von euch jmd ne quelle? google grad schon wie ein weltmeister danach....



Dieser Herr könnte evtl helfen:

*Fachberatung für Fischerei Oberfranken 
Adolf-Wächter-Straße 37
95447 Bayreuth
Fischerei@Bezirk-Oberfranken.de
Dr. Robert Klupp 
Telefon: (09 21) 5 16 79-11
Fax: (09 21) 5 16 79-19*


----------



## zanderzone (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

An der Ijssel ist es am Besten, wenn der Luftdruck leicht fällt, oder er konstant ist.. Steigt der Luftdruck macht es sich im Beissverhalten bemerkbar!


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



Promachos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bring die Begründung meines Bekannten jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis nicht hin, und ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass die Verbindung Luftdruck-Zander nicht stimmt.
> *Ich kann mich erinnern, dass nach seinen Berechnungen die Druckänderung auf die Schwimmblase eines im Wasser befindlichen Zanders bei einem Luftdruckunterschied von 30 hP ungefähr so groß ist, wie wenn er im Wasser seinen Standpunkt um ca. 50cm nach oben oder unten ändert - und dass das seiner Meinung nach so gering ist, dass es nicht fangentscheidend sein kann.*
> Ich werde mich aber nochmal bei ihm erkundigen und seine Ausführungen dann hier reinstellen.
> 
> ...



der druck muß ja auch nicht unbedingt auf die schwimmblase wirken.
wer weiß was es noch alles an "sensoren" so gibt.
aber wie gesagt klären können wir das hier sowieso nicht.
es ist eben in vielen fällen so,daß es unter den besagten bedingungen nun mal so ist.

antonio


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

viertel vor 5 ist nicht unbedingt die beste Zeit bei den Wissenschaftlern anzurufen.... hab grad ein paar Nummern von Sachverständigen, Biologen und Fischereitechnikern antelefoniert...
die haben gerade wohl Schonzeit....

Ich hak da wegen Luftdruck und Sprungschicht nochmal nach!

ich mach mir mittlerweilen schon recht lange Gedanken über die Auswirkungen des Luftdrucks (natürlich auch Mond/Wind/Sonneneinstrahlung)
und will nun mal eine repräsentative Sammlung an Erfahrungen in From von Diagrammen anlegen und diese natürlich dann auch veröffentlichen. 

Wär super, wenn ich da eure Erfahrungen mit einfließen lassen könnte.

Zu dem Zweck wärs super, wenn ihr mir nach Möglichkeit eben von außergewöhnlich guten Stunden auf Zander den nächstgrößeren Ort und das Datum nennen könntet, damit ich die Diagramme dafür im Netz raussuchen kann.

Was ich sonst noch genau dafür brauche, werde ich nochmal auf meiner HP www.angleritis.de zusammenfassen.
Muss mir aber über die Details einer solchen Zusammenfassung erst nochmal Gedanken machen.

Wär super wenn ich da eure Unterstützung bekommen könnte.
Ich werde dann hier nochmal Posten und diverse Angelteams anschreiben, wenn das Projekt beginnen soll #6

gruß Jul


----------



## duck_68 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



antonio schrieb:


> ne sprungschicht bildet sich durch verschiedene wassertemperaturen und nicht durch druck.
> 
> antonio



Ich denke mal, dass der Wind den größten Einfluss auf die Sprungschicht hat - bei 0 Wind, findet so gut wie keine und bei Starkwind sehr viel Verwirbelung der Wasserschichten statt.


----------



## abul (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Jup die Diskussion gabs hier vor kurzem schonmal... 

50 cm Wassertiefe Unterschied, sind doch ein ziemlicher Unterschied finde ich. Insofern hat der Physiker meiner Meinung nach die "Luftdruck-Verfechter" eher bestärkt. Vom Druck her macht das Unterwasser laut wikipedia 4,9035 kPa = 49,035 hPa aus. Wenn dem so wäre, was ich aber anzweifle, würden Luftdruckschwankungen unter Wasser stärker wirken als oberhalb.

Ich denke, dass die Erfahrung vieler Angler hier, dafür spricht, dass es Auswirkungen auf den Fisch hat, unabhängig davon ob Wissenschaftler das beweisen können. Das ist ähnlich wie bei Leuten die bei Vollmond nicht schlafen können, man kann es weder beweisen noch widerlegen, aber trotzdem spüren es wohl die Betroffenen oder reagieren zumindest drauf, weil sie glauben es zu spüren :q

Außerdem gibts doch auch, die Anglerweißheit, dass Fische vor einem Gewitter gut beissen sollen, oder bin ich wieder der einzige, der diese Weißheit kennt?

Aber auf jeden Fall interessanter Thread... #6


----------



## Zander-Sander (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Habe schon mehrmals gute Zander (Ü70) bei niedrigem und auch schon bei höherem Luftdruck gefangen, genauso bei wechselndem Luftdruck.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es meistens kleinere Gewässer mit gutem Bestand waren.


----------



## Hulk16 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Ich würde es auch gerne wissen wie diese Sternstunden zustande kommen.
Als ich letztes Jahr so eine Sternstunde erlebt habe konnte ich auf dem Echolot sehen das sehr viel Fisch auf engem Raum dicht über Grund stand.
Das war halt die super Bedingung um Zander im Minutentakt an den Haken zu bekommen, aber nicht nur Zander, die Hechte und Barsche standen dort auch und bissen wie wild.
Nur ob es am Luftdruck lag, weiß der Geier......
Eigentlich ist es ja egal, die Angelzeit richte ich deswegen bestimmt nicht darauf ein.
Vielleicht ist es ja nur eine der Begründungen für die schlechteren Angeltage, wenn halt mal wieder wenig läuft.


----------



## donlotis (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Das mit dem zu hohen oder zu niedrigem Luftdruck ist eigentlich nur eine faule Ausrede. Für einen guten Zander muss man entweder früh aufstehen oder lange aufbleiben, und überhaupt viel kurbeln...
Die Fische stehen unter (teilweise enormen) Wasserdruck, und da wirkt sich die Luftsäule fast gar nicht aus. 
Meine Fänge lassen jedenfalls diesen Schluss zu.

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Eine Ausnahme bilden alte und rheumatische oder arthritische Zander, die spüren das Wetter...


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

um das zu belegen bzw zu widerlegen werde ich mal versuchen die erfahrungen zu sammeln.

muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, dass der luftdruck direkt auf den Zander wirkt, sondern vielleicht ein anderer prozess damit verbunden ist, dass er beißwilliger ist oder nicht....
die genauen hintergründe zu erfassen wird uns hier nicht möglich sein, aber evtl können wir wirklich eine tendenz herauslesen.


----------



## donlotis (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> um das zu belegen bzw zu widerlegen werde ich mal versuchen die erfahrungen zu sammeln.
> 
> muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, dass der luftdruck direkt auf den Zander wirkt, sondern vielleicht ein anderer prozess damit verbunden ist, dass er beißwilliger ist oder nicht....
> die genauen hintergründe zu erfassen wird uns hier nicht möglich sein, aber evtl können wir wirklich eine tendenz herauslesen.



Nimm einmal an Du hast einen Goldfisch im Wasser in einem Edelstahltopf, darüber eine Luftschicht.
Dann fängst Du an mit einem dichtschließendem Kolben von oben Druck auf die Luftschicht auszuüben. Egal wie hoch Du den Druck erhöhst, der Fisch schwimmt immer munter weiter, bis Dir Deine Apparatur (samt Fisch) um die Ohren fliegt.
Wasser lässt sich eben nicht komprimieren, der Druck bleibt auch im Inneren der Flüssigkeit konstant.
Du kannst nur die Luft bis zum Knall komprimieren, da versagt dann aber das Metall. Da hat das Wasser nix mit zu tun...

Soviel zum Luftdruck.
Viel wichtiger ist immer die Wassertemperatur!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

"Wasser lässt sich eben nicht komprimieren, der Druck bleibt auch im Inneren der Flüssigkeit konstant."

wo hastn die weisheit her, wasser läßt sich nicht komprimieren.

antonio


----------



## donlotis (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



antonio schrieb:


> "Wasser lässt sich eben nicht komprimieren, der Druck bleibt auch im Inneren der Flüssigkeit konstant."
> 
> wo hastn die weisheit her, wasser läßt sich nicht komprimieren.
> 
> antonio



Wenn Du das kannst, hast Du den Friedensnobelpreis und wohl auch den Nobelpreis für Wirtschaft verdient. Den alternativen Nobelpreis sowieso... #6
Schreibe mir, ich patentiere das (für Dich :q)!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## abul (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Also Wasser lässt sich sehr schlecht komprimieren, dass ist bei Flüssigkeiten i.d.R so.
Aber das heißt doch noch nicht automatisch, dass der Druck unter Wasser konstant bleibt, oder?

@donlotis: bischen weniger herablassend, an uns ungebildete fänd ich cool :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, dass der luftdruck direkt auf den Zander wirkt, sondern vielleicht ein anderer prozess damit verbunden ist, dass er beißwilliger ist oder nicht....



Bei stabilen Luftdrucklagen sind auch andere Parameter wie Temperatur, Licht etc. weitesgehend konstant, weil es immer Hochdrucklagen sind. Starke Luftdruckschwankungen entstehen vor Allem in Tiefdruckgebieten, die auch wesentlich mobiler sind als Hochdruckgebiete. Also könnte ein stabiler Luftdruck durchaus ein Indikator für gutes Beissen sein, muss aber nicht zwangsläufig ursächlich sein.


----------



## gufipanscher (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



donlotis schrieb:


> Nimm einmal an Du hast einen Goldfisch im Wasser in einem Edelstahltopf, darüber eine Luftschicht.
> Dann fängst Du an mit einem dichtschließendem Kolben von oben Druck auf die Luftschicht auszuüben. Egal wie hoch Du den Druck erhöhst, der Fisch schwimmt immer munter weiter, bis Dir Deine Apparatur (samt Fisch) um die Ohren fliegt.
> Wasser lässt sich eben nicht komprimieren, der Druck bleibt auch im Inneren der Flüssigkeit konstant.
> Du kannst nur die Luft bis zum Knall komprimieren, da versagt dann aber das Metall. Da hat das Wasser nix mit zu tun...
> ...




mit dem Wasser hast du schon recht, es lässt sich nicht komprimieren 

ABER: denk an deinen Goldfisch!
Du kannst sehr wohl den Druck in deinem Gefäss so erhöhen, dass der Fisch bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verformt wird, bevor es womöglich den Topf zerreißt. Ist jetzt zwar ein wenig übertrieben, aber ganz so munter wird er nicht weiterschwimmen.
Es ist wie in einer Druckkammer und da ist es egal, ob Luft oder Wasser um dich herum ist. Wird der Druck darauf erhöht, wirst du es genauso spüren wie der Fisch.

Manchmal sollte man Vermtungen auch als solche deklarieren und nicht immer gleich Behauptungen aufstellen |krach:


----------



## Veit (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Zwar schaue ich eher selten auf den Luftdruck, hab aber bei auffällig oft am Tag direkt vor oder manchmal auch nach einem Wetterwechsel (wo der Luftdruck theoretisch nicht konstant sein dürfte) sehr gut gefangen. Das würde die Theorie ja eigentlich wiederlegen....
Kurzgesagt: Ich glaube NICHT daran, dass der Luftdruck einen großen Einfluss auf das Beissverhalten hat.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Druck unter Wasser "Dichte*Erdbeschleunigung*Höhe=Druck in Pa"
1bar=10^5Pa
Schwachsinn das man inkompressible Flüssigkeiten nicht unter druck setzen kann...
Deswegen Haben wir ja auch die Bremsflüssigkeit im Auto um mit einem konstanten Druck und damit konstanter bremswirkung bremsen zu können....
NATÜLRICH NICHT!!!
10m Wassersäule bilden einen Druck von ca.1bar.
Die tiefste Meeresstelle im Pazifischen Ozean der Mariengraben ist ca.11km tief.
Dort herrschen Drücke von über 1100bar(+Luftdruck, der dort keinen großen Einfluss hat.)
Aber in 10m Tiefe wo aufgrund der Wassersäule ca.1bar herrschen spielt der von oben "drückende" Luftdruck prozentual gesehen doch eine größere Rolle!!!

schöne grüße philip


----------



## donlotis (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> 10m Wassersäule bilden einen Druck von ca.1bar.
> Die tiefste Meeresstelle im Pazifischen Ozean der Mariengraben ist ca.11km tief.
> Dort herrschen Drücke von über 1100bar(+Luftdruck, der dort keinen großen Einfluss hat.)



Du spricht hier aber von dem Wassersäule(-druck), hier ist aber von der Luftsäule darüber die Rede!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



donlotis schrieb:


> Wasser lässt sich eben nicht komprimieren, der Druck bleibt auch im Inneren der Flüssigkeit konstant.



Geile Aussage! :m

Wie erhöht sich denn der Druck in einem Gefäß etc? Etwa durch Kompression? Oder hast Du da ein anderes Verfahren entwickelt?

Oder, mal ganz primitiv: Heizungsanlage, Wasser drin bis keine Luft mehr drin ist, wenn Du jetzt weiter Wasser nachfüllst, wo geht das hin? Der Druck steigt, aber wo geht das Wasser hin? Schon mal gehört das Wasser bei ~4° seine größte Dichte hat? Deswegen platzen Rohrleitungen auf wenn friert...

Wasser (allgemein: Flüssigkeiten) ist im Vergleich zu Luft (allgemein: Gase) sehr wenig komprimierbar, aber eben doch!

Immer wieder spannend was man in Internetforen so lernt. :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



donlotis schrieb:


> Du spricht hier aber von dem Wassersäule(-druck), hier ist aber von der Luftsäule darüber die Rede!
> 
> Gruß donlotis



Der durch die Luftsäule entstehende Druck ist gegenüber dem durch das Wasser anliegenden in diesen Bereichen aber absolut vernachlässigbar!


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

um mal bei dem gefäß zu bleiben.
erhöhe ich hier dedn druck um ein bar zum beispiel erhöht sich der druck sowohl im wasser als auch in der luft.
der unterschied von wasser zur luft ist nur, daß die luft ihr volumen bei verschiedenen drücken mehr ändert als wasser, da sie eine wesentlich geringere dichte als wasser hat.
das ändert ansich aber nichts an der stärke des drucks, die ist gleich.
und diejenigen die behaupten wasser kann man nicht komprimieren - physik 6 setzen.


antonio


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



antonio schrieb:


> um mal bei dem gefäß zu bleiben.
> erhöhe ich hier dedn druck um ein bar zum beispiel erhöht sich der druck sowohl im wasser als auch in der luft.
> der unterschied von wasser zur luft ist nur, daß die luft ihr volumen bei verschiedenen drücken mehr ändert als wasser, da sie eine wesentlich geringere dichte als wasser hat.
> das ändert ansich aber nichts an der stärke des drucks, die ist gleich.
> ...



Richtig! #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Was viele hier zu vergessen scheinen ist die Tatsache, dass sich im Normalfall auch Luft (und andere Gase) im Wasser befinden! Nur mal so als Denkanstoß...



gufipanscher schrieb:


> in den Sprungschichten lässt sich meist ein plötzliches Fehlen von Schwebeteilchen im Wasser feststellen (bsp oben das Wasser leicht trüb und ab 4m glasklar)
> Diese Teilchen sind sozusagen Suspender.... wenn jetzt der Luftdruck steigt oder fällt verändert sich das Verhältnis ihres spezifischen Gewichts zu dem vom Wasser in der Umgebung. Daher können diese Schichten aufgrund von Luftdruck wechseln...


Sorry, aber das ist grober Unfug. Die Schichtung von Gewässern hat nichts mit dem Luftdruck zu tun. Und auch die Schwebeteilchen (die sich in Folge erhöhter Viskosität an der Sprungschicht stauen) verändern nicht von heute auf morgen ihre Position in der vertikalen Wassersäule. Vielleicht solltest Du mal Tauchen lernen, da kann man das hervorragend beobachten! 
Das ein Gewässer im Laufe des Jahres mal mehr oder weniger stark eintrübt, oder dass es Gewässer gibt die klarer als andere sind hat NICHTS mit dem Luftdruck zu tun. Die meisten Gewässer sind unter der Sprungschicht meist deutlich klarer, als darüber - es gibt andere Gewässer, die sind oben klar und unter der Sprungschicht herrscht dunkle Nacht! Auch das liegt NICHT am Luftdruck.
"Wechseln" können diese Schichten obendrein schonmal gar nicht, was an den physikalischen Eigenschaften von Wasser liegt. Da ändert auch der Luftdruck nichts dran.



Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> Die tiefste Meeresstelle im Pazifischen Ozean der Mariengraben ist ca.11km tief.
> Dort herrschen Drücke von über 1100bar(+Luftdruck, der dort keinen großen Einfluss hat.)


Und selbst dort schwimmen Fische und andere Lebewesen herum... |bigeyes 


P.S: Nur um das klarzustellen:
Auch ich habe als Angler schon oft Unterschiede beim Beißverhalten hinsichtlich des Luftdrucks bemerkt. Auch denke ich, dass Fische nunmal wesentlich empfindlicher auf geringste Druckunterschiede reagieren als wir Menschen.
Nur bitte haut hier nicht jegliches "Halbwissen" durcheinander. Und Wikipedia ist nicht die Bibel, wie jemand mal so schön schrieb...


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Was viele hier zu vergessen scheinen ist die Tatsache, dass sich im Normalfall auch Luft (und andere Gase) im Wasser befinden! Nur mal so als Denkanstoß...
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist grober Unfug. Die Schichtung von Gewässern hat nichts mit dem Luftdruck zu tun. Und auch die Schwebeteilchen (die sich in Folge erhöhter Viskosität an der Sprungschicht stauen) verändern nicht von heute auf morgen ihre Position in der vertikalen Wassersäule. Vielleicht solltest Du mal Tauchen lernen, da kann man das hervorragend beobachten!
> ...



|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## gufipanscher (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

@ FoolishFarmer,

danke für deine Berichtigung und das abschließende Posting, bevor wir ins Streiten übergehen könnten.

Zurück zum Thema...
egal was die genauen Prozesse sind bei Luftdrucksschwankungen. Es stehen immer noch einige Erfahrungen, die für den Luftdruck sprechen, gegen die Meinung, dass alles nonsense sei....

ich bin schon drüber meine Tabellen zu erstellen. Wenn ich fertig bin und weiß, welche Infos ich alles erfassen muss, werd ich versuchen so viel Erfahrungen wie möglich aufzunehmen.
Muss mich halt drauf verlassen können, dass keiner beliebige Zahlen einfließen lässt und somit die Ergebnisse verfälscht, um eine halbswegs repräsentatives Ergebnis zu bekommen.


----------



## antonio (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> @ FoolishFarmer,
> 
> danke für deine Berichtigung und das abschließende Posting, bevor wir ins Streiten übergehen könnten.
> 
> ...



find ich ne gute idee.
und wenn sich viele aus allen möglichen gegenden dran beteiligen sollte dabei auch was rauskommen.

antonio


----------



## black bull (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Moin.. 
ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das wir bei 
am besten 3 (4) Tage gleich bleibend (so um die 990 - 1010 hPa) udie besten Zander und Aale gefangen haben,,, aber dort wo wir zander fangen geht kein aal...aber wo wir aale fangen gehen aber keine zander!!! und wenn die wollhandkrabben aktiv sind dann beissenauch die fische.. lassen uns die verdammten wollhandkrabben in ruhe,,,beisst nix!!!


----------



## Promachos (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab Rückmeldung vom Fischereiberater des Bezirks Oberfranken.
Sinngemäß bestätigt er, dass Fische Luftdruckschwankungen erkennen können. Dies hänge damit zusammen, dass der Gasdruck im Wasser vom Luftdruck beeinflusst wird. Ein Gasüberdruck im Wasser sei für Fische nicht gut. Er könne sich gut vorstellen, dass unterschiedliche Gasdrucke im Wasser die Verhaltensweisen der Fische verändern. Wie sich das aber auf das Beißverhalten des Zanders auswirke, könne er nicht genau sagen. Aber da sind wir mit unseren Erfahrungen gefragt - und die scheinen eindeutig zu sein.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## parser022 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

@ promachos

das ist das wort zum sonntag!

vielen dank für eure zahlreichen antworten.


----------



## parser022 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Es gibt neues zum Thema Luftdruck. Es hat sich jemand außerhalb des Boards bei mir gemeldet. Er ist selbst Biophysiker und Angler und kann der letzten Erklärung über den Gasdruck im Wasser nur beipflichten.

Zitat:

Da die Fische ja für ihren Stoffwechsel auch den Sauerstoff im Wasser benötigen, und die Konzentration desselbigen im Wasser vom Gasdruck im Wasser und der wiederum vom Luftdruck abhängt, scheint es plausibel, dass wenn immer der Luftdruck wechselt, auch mit einer Umstellung Beeinflussung des Stoffwechsels der Fische zu rechnen ist. Wenn die Bedingungen hingegen längere Zeit konstant sind, läuft auch der Stoffwechsel konstant. Natürlich ist auch eine gewisse Trägheit des Systems gegeben (es wird sich das ganze nicht innerhalb von Minuten auswirken), jedoch wenn der Luftdruck einen Tag stark schwankt, wird es bestimmt auch eine Weile dauer, bis sich wieder ein Gleichgewicht (bzgl. Gasdruck) im Wasser einstellt. 

 Bei untemstehendem Link kann man sich die Luftdruckdaten bestellen. Sieht aber leider so aus als ob die das nicht gratis machen würden.

http://www.zamg.ac.at/produkte/thema/kli...p?ts=1234951261


----------



## henningcl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Moin

Um vielleicht mal die Sache mit dem Luftdruck und der Wassersäule zu veranschaulichen:

10hPa entspricht ca. 10cm Wassersäule.

ich kann da leider keine Erfahrungswerte beisteuern, weil ich meine Zander nur mit Glück und Gummifisch fange und nicht mit Philosophi und Luftdruck.

Ich geh eh angeln, wenn ich Lust hab und nicht wenn das Barometer es sagt oder nicht.

Grüsse
Henning #h#h


----------



## Chuldogg (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

So dann will ich euch mal meine "Sternstunde" zeigen, an dem Tag fing ich in ca. 3 Stunden 4 Hechte und drei Barsche, was für unser Gewässer ein sehr gutes Ergebnis ist. Gefangen wurden sie am 26.04, gestern(3.05) wieder mit der Spinnrute unterwegs gewesen, jedoch nichts gefangen.
Ist zwar nicht auf den Zander bezogen, aber vielleicht kann jemand ja trotzdem Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen...


Mfg Martin


----------



## Anek20dot (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> es wär vielleicht ganz interessant, wenn jeder der sich an "Sternstunden" (Datum) erinnern kann, mal das Luftdruckdiagram dazulegt.
> 
> zu finden unter www.wetter-online.de
> -> Ort eingeben
> ...




...hmmm habe nachgeschaut... Die Sternstunden der letzten 3 Jahre... alle bei steigendem Luftdruck


----------



## Udo561 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



parser022 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage:
> 
> Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr so gemacht diesbezüglich?
> Was ist für euch ein hoher und was ein niedriger Luftdruck?
> ...



Hi,
ich verbringe bisher knapp 200 Tage im Jahr am Wasser , meist angele ich mit Gummifisch auf Zander.
Aber der Luftdruck hat bei meinen Zanderfängen noch nie eine Rolle gespielt.
Ich könnte jetzt nicht behauten das sich der Luftdruck auf meine Fänge auswirkt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Hiho,

eigentlich ist die Erklärung mit dem gelösten Sauerstoff für mich am plausibelsten.

Der hydrostatische Druck berechnet sich nach 

p(H)=rho*g*H

rho = Dichte (Wasser)
g=Erdbeschleunigung 9,81 m/s^2
H= Höhe der Wassersäule

Zu dem hydrostatischen Druck würde noch der Luftdruck obendrauf kommen. 

Das heißt, der Druck in einer bestimmten Tiefe fällt und steigt genau um den Wert, wie der Luftdruck steigt und fällt. 

Daraus folgt:

Tiefdruck -> Löslichkeit von Sauerstoff in Wasser fällt, weniger Sauerstoff, weniger aktivität, langsamerer Stoffwechsel

Gleichbleibend -> Gehalt an Sauerstoff gleichbleibend, Fische gewöhnen sich dran, werden nach 2-3 Tagen wieder aktiv

Hochdruck -> Erhöhter Sauerstoffgehalt, Aktivität steigt, Fische beißen.

Für mich hört sich dass logisch an.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt nicht behauten das sich der Luftdruck auf meine Fänge auswirkt.



Ich wäre geneigt das auch so zu sehen...

Aber: Die Frage ist doch ob der Luftdruck keine Rolle spielt oder ob wir den Zusammenhang nicht merken. Ich zumindest beobachte den Luftdruck nicht, so das ich auch keine verlässlichen Zusammenhänge erkennen kann. 

Allgemein glaube ich aber nicht das man da so "einfache" Zusammenhänge finden kann.


----------



## Anek20dot (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Allgemein glaube ich aber nicht das man da so "einfache" Zusammenhänge finden kann.




Natürlich nicht. Wie schon geschrieben wurde gibt es sehr viele Faktoren, die sich auf das Fressverhalten auswirken. Im Schnitt fängt man meistens ein paar Fische. Die besten Fänge hatte ich jedoch bei steigendem Luftdruck. Das muss aber nichts heißen. Habe auch gelesen, dass einige bei fallendem LD erfolgreicher waren.


----------



## hulkhomer (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Zander und der Luftdruck*

Interessante Diskussion!

Was auch eine kleine Änderung des äußeren Drucks bei Wasser bewirkt, wird mit Hilfe eines Cartesischen Tauchers ganz schön gezeigt.

Certesicher Taucher bei Wikipedia
Cartesischer Taucher bei youtube

Wobei mir ein Einfluss auf die Gase auch sehr plausibel vorkommt. 

Ein anderer Ansatz: Möglicherweise wirken sich Änderungen beim Luftdruck stark auf Beutefische aus. Vielleicht sind die Zander dann satt oder ausgehungert? Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------

